# autosmart new wax



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

been 2 autosmart 2day and they have a new tub of wax at £39 in same size tub as autoglym high def wax.They say its been in development for 2 years and its better than any other wax out their including the high price wax,any 1 tried it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My Rep mentioned it, id like to have a go, however i cant see why AS are going down this route, unlike Auto Glym they really only sell to trade and dont really sell retail (ie car stores and halfords etc) and its the retail market that will be interested in that type of product. Normal vaeters to be honest would prefer to use an AIO, motor trade wont be interested either IMO. . . . i like AS products but i think this is stringing away from what they do best.

Il buy a pot just to try it all the same.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

lol

every wax seller says theirs is better than all others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

chris brain said it was going to be a limited run,anniversary type wax ,when i spoke to him a while back :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

james b said:


> Il buy a pot just to try it all the same.


same :wall::lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I want it!!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

packard said:


> I want it!!


I've got some!!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

swiftjon said:


> chris brain said it was going to be a limited run,anniversary type wax ,when i spoke to him a while back :thumb:


Yes, the local rep said that too, I thought they had 'scrapped' the idea.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cant sue confirm if its correct or not


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

No mention of it being a limited edition or an anniversary wax - just the best they have ever produced and what they believe to be as good a product as you will find on the market place.(if not a little bit better!!)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jamesmut said:


> No mention of it being a limited edition or an anniversary wax - just the best they have ever produced and what they believe to be as good a product as you will find on the market place.(if not a little bit better!!)


Compared to what? there are alot of very very good waxes on the market and while many are good there is few and far between ones that are noticeably better than another. considering Auto Smarts current paste wax (carnauba gold) id say its not really very hard to better that product :tumbleweed: compared to the likes of the offerings from Swissvax, Zymol and Dodo juice they would really have to pull something out the bag to better some of there products. . .

Is it a carnauba based wax, a cross hybrid wax/sealant or a paste sealant do you know?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jamesmut said:


> No mention of it being a limited edition or an anniversary wax - just the best they have ever produced and what they believe to be as good a product as you will find on the market place.(if not a little bit better!!)


The best they have produced is an easy claim, just like AG HD is the best wax AG have ever produced (and offered on the market) doesn't mean they are claiming it is the best on the market or ever produced.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Compared to what? there are alot of very very good waxes on the market and while many are good there is few and far between ones that are noticeably better than another. considering Auto Smarts current paste wax (carnauba gold) id say its not really very hard to better that product :tumbleweed: compared to the likes of the offerings from Swissvax, Zymol and Dodo juice they would really have to pull something out the bag to better some of there products. . .


AS Carnauba Gold is a polish though, if treated as such some folk's impression of the product may change, as a polish it is in fact very very good.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

So carnauba gold is a polish?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok I take the point that to say 'it is the best they have ever produced' is an easy claim to make as they haven't previously had a comparable product. 

It is a paste wax,made from a blend of four different waxes from around the world. It has been tested and compared against the manufacturers mentioned above (dodo,zymol,swisswax,AG etc) and Autosmart believe that it is a product that can more than hold its own.(in terms of finish, durability, ease of use and all the other factors.)

The proof of course is in the reality and until we have all used it on a longer basis and made our own minds up it is difficult to say where exactly it fits into the market place.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I was in my local reps unit buying some Smart Wheels yesterday and he was plugging their new 'Polish' !! 

He said it's been developed with a higher wax content than any other wax - They have checked Zymol, AG, Swissvax etc - and the durability is great... they applied it a few days ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Sim said:


> and the durability is great... they applied it a few days ago and it's still going strong.


Id bloody hope it was still going strong after a few days :doublesho


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> AS Carnauba Gold is a polish though, if treated as such some folk's impression of the product may change, as a polish it is in fact very very good.


No Its not pate its a paste wax, it may be labeled differently.

In Detailing terms:

a polish is an abrasive product. this is not, its an LSP


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jamesmut said:


> Ok I take the point that to say 'it is the best they have ever produced' is an easy claim to make as they haven't previously had a comparable product.
> 
> It is a paste wax,made from a blend of four different waxes from around the world. It has been tested and compared against the manufacturers mentioned above (dodo,zymol,swisswax,AG etc) and Autosmart believe that it is a product that can more than hold its own.(in terms of finish, durability, ease of use and all the other factors.)
> 
> The proof of course is in the reality and until we have all used it on a longer basis and made our own minds up it is difficult to say where exactly it fits into the market place.


Ok im guessing it will be a wax with some sealant properties, like collinite or the AG HD wax, look forward to trying it :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Very happy to test it against my RG42, 55, Vintage and Royale if they want to justify their claims...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

i was led to believe it will be simular to AG hi def but better :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Very happy to test it against my RG42, 55, Vintage and Royale if they want to justify their claims...........


I think you would have to pass both yours and the AS products on to someone else Mark. That way it would be a fair trial

Not suggesting for one minute you would be bias but if it was a controlled test conducted by a third party then it would be viewed as an independant test with genuine results.

Que the requests for samples:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> i was led to believe it will be simular to AG hi def but better :thumb:


they would say that wouldnt they :lol:

tbh its never going to compete with AG HD, even if it turns out to last longer, just because its a "trade" product and wont be avaible in halfords etc

at the price people have said it might be selling for, their are many waxes at the price already, so it will have to be very special.

it also seems strange not a single word from autosmart in their section about this.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> it also seems strange not a single word from autosmart in their section about this.


Patience Matt - It is only a day old:thumb:

This particular post I mean!!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> it also seems strange not a single word from autosmart in their section about this.


I would imagine that all at AS are busy running a series of open days to introduce their new products to their network of distributors, who can then in turn spread the news across the land over the coming days, weeks and months!

Just a hunch though - I could be wrong!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

lol

but you would think they would of had a thread/post about it, since they are a sponsor on here.

just seems strange that its all internet rumour and gossip rather than fact from the people who are making(?) it.

look at blonde from swissvax, she posted about new products rather than let the re-sellers mention it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jamesmut said:


> I would imagine that all at AS are busy running a series of open days to introduce their new products to their network of distributors, who can then in turn spread the news across the land over the coming days, weeks and months!
> 
> Just a hunch though - I could be wrong!!!


i heard about this new wax via a chat with chris brain from autosmart ,but perhap's he got it wrong matt.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> lol
> 
> but you would think they would of had a thread/post about it, since they are a sponsor on here.
> 
> ...


Trust me its not a rumour - the wax is real!!!:thumb:

AS tend to operate in this way - they have spent years growing a distribution network and they rely on that network to get the products into the marketplace. Rightly or wrongly thats the way they do it - its this new fangled internet malarky that means that we crave information immediately and cant bear to wait!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I know what you mean Matt however if it is a limited edition or it is not planned to go forward after an initial launch then I can understand why AS would not lose any sleep on what might be happening on the web

I am sure we will see/hear something over the next couple of days:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> i heard about this new wax via a chat with chris brain from autosmart ,but perhap's he got it wrong matt.


i dont know who that is, probably never will either :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> I know what you mean however if it is a limited edition or it is not planned to go forward after an initial launch then I can understand why AS would not lose any sleep on what might be happening on the web
> 
> I am sure we will see/hear something over the next couple of days:thumb:


There was absolutely no mention of it being a limited edition. And from the efforts and enthusiasm around AS head office I would be extremely surprised if it did not go any further forward.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> i dont know who that is, probably never will either :thumb:


you probally never will :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> chris brain said it was going to be a limited run,anniversary type wax ,when i spoke to him a while back :thumb:


I refer to this James ^^



jamesmut said:


> There was absolutely no mention of it being a limited edition. And from the efforts and enthusiasm around AS head office I would be extremely surprised if it did not go any further forward.


You seem to be well connected Can you tell us any more?

I will have to ring my AS man to see if he can shed any light:thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> I refer to this James ^^
> 
> You seem to be well connected* Can you tell us any more?
> *
> I will have to ring my AS man to see if he can shed any light:thumb:


what would you like to know?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

i sent chris an e-mail last year regarding another product,and he said if you have any question's on any other product please do ask,so i asked him if autosmart were going to develop a wax to compete with dodo, AG HI DEF to name 2,he replied saying they had one in development perhap's a limited anniversary type wax nothing written i stone but the wax had been tested :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> i sent chris an e-mail last year regarding another product,and he said if you have any question's on any other product please do ask,so i asked him if autosmart were going to develop a wax to compete with dodo, AG HI DEF to name 2,he replied saying they had one in development perhap's a limited anniversary type wax nothing written i stone but the wax had been tested :thumb:


I think that may have been the original idea and then the 'wax' snowballed a little and grew into a project that drew everyone in and became almost all consuming - to the point that it is a product that AS are incredibly pleased with and proud of.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> what would you like to know?


Nothing in particular James, but you seem to have a line into the inner sanctum of AS or is it because you are close to the head office:thumb:



swiftjon said:


> i sent chris an e-mail last year regarding another product,and he said if you have any question's on any other product please do ask,so i asked him if autosmart were going to develop a wax to compete with dodo, AG HI DEF to name 2,he replied saying they had one in development perhap's a limited anniversary type wax nothing written i stone but the wax had been tested :thumb:


Thanks SJ:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jamesmut said:


> I think that may have been the original idea and then the 'wax' snowballed a little and grew into a project that drew everyone in and became almost all consuming - to the point that it is a product that AS are incredibly pleased with and proud of.


great ive spoken to me mate this week,he is going to a meeting this week or next and hopefully he will get the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Very happy to test it against my RG42, 55, Vintage and Royale if they want to justify their claims...........


Would it reallty be a fair and unbiased test tho?

I think it would be better tested amoung people who have no direct interest in any of the products being tested, then it would be a fair test:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

james b said:


> Would it reallty be a fair and unbiased test tho?
> 
> I think it would be better tested amoung people who have no direct interest in any of the products being tested, then it would be a fair test:thumb:


sound's like a good idea jame's, but who ?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Nothing in particular James, but you seem to have a line into the inner sanctum of AS or is it because you are *close to the head office*:thumb:


No not close to HO - but lets say I have a vested interest in knowing about AS products!!!!!

Off out now but will answer any questions you may have later if I can!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

ahhh you sell it then.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> No not close to HO - but lets say I have a vested interest in knowing about AS products!!!!!
> 
> Off out now but will answer any questions you may have later if I can!


Ooohh You Tease:lol:

I knew there was something


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

probally a franchise owner like my mate :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> ahhh you sell it then.





Planet Man said:


> Ooohh You Tease:lol:
> 
> I knew there was something


Did I make it that obvious!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> No Its not pate its a paste wax, it may be labeled differently.
> 
> In Detailing terms:
> 
> a polish is an abrasive product. this is not, its an LSP


Abrasives come in different levels , having used the product plenty of times and not complaining about it, I can tell you it's a polish just as Autosmart have it listed on their site, seems strange also that some complain about durability and powdering which somehow seems to match that of a polish 
was used on posting a few weeks back










:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My point wasn't particularly that I was going to run a test, as I'm sure someone on here will do one independently and pass on their thoughts, more a cynical poke at the usual claims made by new product producers (often seen on here) that their new stuff is the best thing since sliced bread.
In the complete absence of any facts on this new product from anyone, including the manufacturer, it might be sound to reserve judgement on how good it is.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamesmut said:


> Did I make it that obvious!!!


I think you need to be VERY clear what your link to AS is now please. If there is one thing that we hate, its people talking up a product they have a commercial interest in and not declaring it 

So, what is your link here exactly?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I think you need to be VERY clear what your link to AS is now please. If there is one thing that we hate, its people talking up a product they have a commercial interest in and not declaring it
> 
> So, what is your link here exactly?


Ok, apologies if anyone feels I have misled them.

I work for a franchisee/distributor in Essex - in fact its a family business. my intention was only to respond to a request for some more information on a new product that AS have just launched which, having just spent a day at AS, I felt I was in a reasonable position to do so.

Obviously I do have a commercial interest in this, but I can assure you that I was not offering to supply anyone on here directly as that would be outside my remit as an AS distributor and as just a 'normal' member on here that would be against the board rules - hence why I have never mentioned a price!!

With regard to 'talking up' the product - the only statements I have made are those that I am confident that AS feel they can back up in terms of the products performance.Also having had the product in my hands for a couple of days the early indications are positive.

I hope that clears everything up - if you have anything else to ask me please feel free either by PM or thru this board - probably best in the AS section as I fear we may take this thread off topic somewhat!!!

Again apologies if anyone feels I misled them.

James


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks James - I dont think you misled anyone as it was clear from what you said you had an interest, but I just wanted to know what it was 

Its always great to get information based on facts from the manufacturer etc, as so much spread around is marketing BS or myth, so its well appreciated. You can imagine we regularly have issues with people who are clearly not quite what they might appear, and are simply 'shilling' a product they make money from...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its correct anyway spotted some on ebay last night


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks James - I dont think you misled anyone as it was clear from what you said you had an interest, but I just wanted to know what it was
> 
> Its always great to get information based on facts from the manufacturer etc, as so much spread around is marketing BS or myth, so its well appreciated. You can imagine we regularly have issues with people who are clearly not quite what they might appear, and are simply 'shilling' a product they make money from...


No problem - happy to oblige!! I take your point about certain people who appear on every thread plugging their own product shamelessly - I'll try and avoid that if I can!!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> No problem - happy to oblige!! I take your point about certain people who appear on every thread plugging their own product shamelessly - I'll try and avoid that if I can!!!!


so what price to you reckon it will be at then or cant you say.:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so what price to you reckon it will be at then or cant you say.:thumb:


28 Quid on ebay

NEW-AUTO-SMART-WAX-CARNAUBA-CANDELILLA-4-WAXES-IN-1


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

chrisc said:


> so what price to you reckon it will be at then or cant you say.:thumb:


I was wondering when I'd get asked that!!!!

Obviously I cant say what other distributors are going to sell it for, as I am sure you know we are all independent and set our own prices - although generally there are not massive differences across the network.

Having had a look at the WAX on sale on ebay I would guess that price is not a million miles away from what you will be able to get hold of it for!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> I was wondering when I'd get asked that!!!!
> 
> Obviously I cant say what other distributors are going to sell it for, as I am sure you know we are all independent and set our own prices - although generally there are not massive differences across the network.
> 
> Having had a look at the WAX on sale on ebay I would guess that price is not a million miles away from what you will be able to get hold of it for!!


thing is though james there is a massive difference between reps and location dont you think its time they had more of a published price.:thumb:.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> they would say that wouldnt they :lol:
> 
> tbh its never going to compete with AG HD, even if it turns out to last longer, just because its a "trade" product and wont be avaible in halfords etc
> 
> ...


Sorry I've been working away!!! AND We are only 1/3 way through launching to our own franchisees!!

We're really excited by this product. Hopefully you will be too. However, the proof is in the trying. You all know what you're doing and I'm sure you'll make your own minds up.

If you're trying to get hold of some then a little patience may be required. It is a very specialist product to make and we can only produce it in very small batch sizes. Feedback so far has far exceeded our expectations and we are working as hard as possible to meet demand. If your franchisee has not yet been to a launch then he will not have stock yet. It will probably be the best part of the month before every showroom has supplies. Hopefully you'll also agree that its worth the wait.

Sue J
autosmart


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> lol
> 
> but you would think they would of had a thread/post about it, since they are a sponsor on here.
> 
> ...


It's because we are a trade supplier rather than retail. Our route to market is via our franchisee network. We've got 147 people in the UK alone to train through at the moment. Looks like the bongo drums have been working well though!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Sorry I've been working away!!! AND We are only 1/3 way through launching to our own franchisees!!
> 
> We're really excited by this product. Hopefully you will be too. However, the proof is in the trying. You all know what you're doing and I'm sure you'll make your own minds up.
> 
> ...


I am excited 

Mr L has had his ear chewed off this week!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

ive already pr-ordered a couple of pot's cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

had a look on e-bay found this picture :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like it might be called 'WAX' :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> It looks like it might be called 'WAX' :doublesho


hmmmm maybe :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

The wax content is ten times the level of conventional cream polish waxes 

So Autosmart wax will last up to ten times longer.

Hmmmmmmmmmm, take that with a pinch of salt I think.

I have a cream wax which lasts as long as collinite, so for this to last 10 x's longer, that makes it around the 2 year mark per layer.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

if you wanted a pic all you had to do was ask!!!:thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> The wax content is ten times the level of conventional cream polish waxes
> 
> *So Autosmart wax will last up to ten times longer.*
> 
> ...


yes I read that on the ebay site - I think he just made that up!!:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> The wax content is ten times the level of conventional cream polish waxes
> 
> So Autosmart wax will last up to ten times longer.
> 
> ...


Seems some of you are buying straight into the marketer's hands, chances are their paste wax does have 10 times more wax content than their other products and may well last longer than their conventional polish waxes, they do say up to 10 times longer not at least 10 times longer.
It is fair to say some products often talked about on here have tall claims too when it comes to performance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

My point is I cant see how they can say its 10 x's better than anything.

I am sure if I put p21 on a car in a garage, left it 12 months then brought it the wax would still be on it.

Does that mean it has lasted 12 months? Of course not.

To many factors to take into account on how long it will last.

The cream wax I am on about never even gets mentioned on here, but thats because a "name" dosnt use it. Does that make it a poor product?

Anyway, thats all off topic :lol:

Fingers crossed that AS sell lots of their wax and its a success :thumb:

(shiny box and mf included? or just the plastic tub?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> My point is I cant see how they can say its 10 x's better than anything.
> 
> I am sure if I put p21 on a car in a garage, left it 12 months then brought it the wax would still be on it.
> 
> ...


for the price there charging ill expect 2 m/f cloth's,cream wax which one is this matt ?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> My point is I cant see how they can say its 10 x's better than anything.
> 
> I am sure if I put p21 on a car in a garage, left it 12 months then brought it the wax would still be on it.
> 
> ...


To be fair AS haven't said its ten times better than anything - the guy on ebay has. And no just the tub included!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> My point is I cant see how they can say its 10 x's better than anything.
> 
> I am sure if I put p21 on a car in a garage, left it 12 months then brought it the wax would still be on it.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, I don't think any wax would last 12 months orr even 6 whether the vehicle is garaged or not, the naturally decay once applied, that is why plants reproduce their own protection, just like we produce our own layers of skin.
At £39 would I choose this over AG HD p21s , Dodo SN raceglaze signature? , more than likely not (only becuase of my snob hat) do I think it may look 'better' and perform better than a £20 tub of a talked about product, I think it may at least match it


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I am just going by the ebay listing, which dosnt say anything about MF's.

Maybe its just a different market and they dont see a need to add things like MFs etc.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> My point is I cant see how they can say its 10 x's better than anything.


Its a good job AS have not said that then and only some guy selling it on E-Bay has!

Rest assured it will of been properly tested against competitors products. They have a proper industrial weathering machine in the labs thats used for accelerated weathering testing and it will of been tested in the real world as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> I am just going by the ebay listing, which dosnt say anything about MF's.
> 
> Maybe its just a different market and they dont see a need to add things like MFs etc.


Someone on here said they purchased a tub already


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Its a good job AS have not said that then and only some guy selling it on E-Bay has!
> 
> Rest assured it will of been properly tested against competitors products. They have a proper industrial weathering machine in the labs thats used for accelerated weathering testing and it will of been tested in the real world as well.


Ahhh, ok, so its his thought of what the product is, not actually what the product is/does.

As said, good luck AS.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Ahhh, ok, so its his thought of what the product is, not actually what the product is/does.
> 
> As said, good luck AS.


What's this cream product you talk of  I'm interested lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

As soon as I get paid will buy some and send you a sample.

That way you can try it without knowing about it and make your own mind up about it, rather than the name making you think its good/bad :thumb:

Hows that sound?


----------



## Umbongo (Oct 16, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> had a look on e-bay found this picture :thumb:


Oh thats some awful looking packaging - hard to tell if its post modern ironic 70's or last minute cheap and cheery.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well if AS want to send me a small sample as I don't bother with the snob waxes I will put it on a few cars and give you some feedback.

But then again I won't hold my breath as I left my card at a show in the summer at the AS stand and no one has ever rang me back.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Umbongo said:


> Oh thats some awful looking packaging - hard to tell if its post modern ironic 70's or last minute cheap and cheery.


Just like a person, it's what's inside that counts.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow that packaging is dog sh!t, did they actually pay someone to design that? first impressions and all that.

Avanti 

Caranuba gold is a wax, its not a polish, a polish is an abrasive product, CG is a last step product, its powdery and hard to use and rubbish durability purely cos its a poor product mate.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Wow that packaging is dog sh!t, did they actually pay someone to design that? first impressions and all that.
> 
> Avanti
> 
> Caranuba gold is a wax, its not a polish, a polish is an abrasive product, CG is a last step product, its powdery and hard to use and rubbish durability purely cos its a poor product mate.


Having got the product here and used it many times, I'm not sure why you say it is a wax as in lsp, it is powdery and doesn't last long, hmm just like you would expect from a polish? (why would one want to put powders in a wax?) You can get polishes with wax just as you can get wax with polishes, 2 examples featuring over the counter products would be TW platinum (wax with a little polish) TW original paste (polish with a little wax) 
HTH

It's not in the spirit of the forum to misinform the readers it should be a source for quality information.
Folk wouldn't use a polish and not follow it up with some sort of protection (eg srp/egp) . Waxes can be carnauba,montan, beeswax or candilla and can be added in various quantities.
JD sauce contains whiskey but it does not sell under the alcohol counter :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

james b said:


> Wow that packaging is dog sh!t, did they actually pay someone to design that? first impressions and all that.


I was disappointed with the packaging at first but its grown on me since. You have to remember we will be trying to sell this to people who have never come across this sort of product before. Alot of everyday valetors are only used to using cream AIO/polish/wax so the packaging needed to be clean and simple to get the message across. Its going to be a case of trying to explain to valetors that the creams are AIO's and not actually waxes as such wheras this is a pure finishing wax. I also think the packaging looks a lot nicer in James pic.



james b said:


> Avanti
> 
> Caranuba gold is a wax, its not a polish, a polish is an abrasive product, CG is a last step product, its powdery and hard to use and rubbish durability purely cos its a poor product mate.


Actually CG is an AIO. Avanti is right,it has cleaning ability and is very lightly abrasive. If you use it on a single stage car you will see. If you use it as you would a modern day paste wax then you will be disappointed.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

that cg is only thing i am dissapointed with from autosmart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

chrisc said:


> that cg is only thing i am dissapointed with from autosmart.


mm same here you either like it or you dont all down to personal choice :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisc said:


> that cg is only thing i am dissapointed with from autosmart.





swiftjon said:


> mm same here you either like it or you dont all down to personal choice :thumb:


If you still have some try changing the application technique, use a rolled up piece of stockinette as opposed to MF or a sponge and it is no more difficult to use than other well talked about products and the finish is up there and above others :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> mm same here you either like it or you dont all down to personal choice :thumb:


Spot on - there are many good products out there and we all have our favourites/preferred choice.

Waxes and polishes tend to be very subjective and emotional choices - if there was one that stood out as the 'best' we would all be using just that one and this wouldn't be much of a discussion forum!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Avanti said:


> If you still have some try changing the application technique, use a rolled up piece of stockinette as opposed to MF or a sponge and it is no more difficult to use than other well talked about products and the finish is up there and above others :thumb:


ill give that a try seems a waste of a 2.5ltrtub not to give it a second chance:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Try using CG before your LSP.

As Avanti says use some damp stockinette to apply it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe i stand corrected in regards with it being a LSP i dont know, if its an all in one, what ever its still a poor product.



Avanti said:


> Just like a person, it's what's inside that counts.


Not true in sales packaging matters ALOT, that packaging has pretty much put me off full stop, its pi$$ poor,

Look at Zymol, it sell cos its classy and when you get your wood box, then a silk bag followed by a classy badged up pot out you already like the product before putting it on your car. i know AS are not even close to the realms of Zymol but a little more effort with the label design wont cost much more, and no more to print. its lost on me im afraid.

Dam my range im working on now, its packaging would blow that in to the weeds and i did not have a big budget.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jamesmut said:


> Spot on - there are many good products out there and we all have our favourites/preferred choice.
> 
> Waxes and polishes tend to be very subjective and emotional choices - if there was one that stood out as the 'best' we would all be using just that one and this wouldn't be much of a discussion forum!!!


The thing is it's not just waxes or polishes , I agree to a point none stand out best , conversly though that some do not stand out considerably worse. Over the last few months there has not been room for discussion as just look at the threads asking about snow foam , lsp's or leather interior for example. I think it is fairer that more discussion should be based around techniques more than product.
I have no link with AS, but going on the various threads, it is getting dismissed before it has even hit the market and without good cause. Not sure why some are so worried about a new product entering the market place , as it won't affect their current collection


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The thing is it's not just waxes or polishes , I agree to a point none stand out best , conversly though that some do not stand out considerably worse. Over the last few months there has not been room for discussion as just look at the threads asking about snow foam , lsp's or leather interior for example. I think it is fairer that more discussion should be based around techniques more than product.
> I have no link with AS, but going on the various threads, it is getting dismissed before it has even hit the market and without good cause. Not sure why some are so worried about a new product entering the market place , as it won't affect their current collection


i agree just mention the word autosmart to some people and it bring's out the red mist,i for one rate 99% of there product's as the best in there class,but atm i do shop around for other waxe's ie collinite,swissvax to name 2.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Maybe i stand corrected in regards with it being a LSP i dont know, if its an all in one, what ever its still a poor product.
> 
> Not true in sales packaging matters ALOT, that packaging has pretty much put me off full stop, its pi$$ poor,
> 
> ...


Sales packaging does matter at it's intended market, and I don't feel AS is intending for the detailers market as such. I already suggested in another thread/post that the valeting outfits will have a one stop place to pick up some hard wax to offer as a service extra. We have already seen the car wash outfits, they would not exist if the majority of customers didn't want there dirty car cleaned, there is not a mass market for a 2 bucket ultra careful wash with exotic products, the customers that do want that will visit PD or seek out a local premium detailer.
As for ASCG being poor, I have to disagree, I would not imagine I am the best or most lucky with products but having now used ASCG as it has been intended to be used likewise MER, the lines can hold there head up high against their respective competitors.
Sooner or later I will take the plunge and get some LP or LPL or some other PWC but for the extra outlay for me 'it better' outclass the likes of SRP or simoniz maxwax polish , unless someone would be kind enough to tell me now


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Avanti said:


> The thing is it's not just waxes or polishes , I agree to a point none stand out best , conversly though that some do not stand out considerably worse. Over the last few months there has not been room for discussion as just look at the threads asking about snow foam , lsp's or leather interior for example. I think it is fairer that more discussion should be based around techniques more than product.
> I have no link with AS, but going on the various threads, it is getting dismissed before it has even hit the market and without good cause. Not sure why some are so worried about a new product entering the market place , as it won't affect their current collection


No its not just waxes or polishes - it just seems to me that these products seem to suffer more from that subjective point of view. One person will say product 'x' gives a 'wet look' finish and the next person along will disagree entirely. Neither person is wrong or right, we just all see things differently!!

Some people may dismiss it before even seeing the product and that is entirely up to the individual to decide. I'm also sure that just as many will try it over the coming weeks and it will be interesting to see the various opinions of those people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

nearly 11 page's this is one long thread in the making :lol:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> nearly 11 page's this is one long thread in the making :lol:


Blimey I hadn't realised it was that long!!! Guess that's the beauty of a discussion board - lots of healthy honest debate!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

whys myn only 3 then.must have changed something in settings


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

jamesmut said:


> Blimey I hadn't realised it was that long!!! Guess that's the beauty of a discussion board - lots of healthy honest debate!!!


got a feeling once it's been tested and available more it's gonna be even longer:lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Sales packaging does matter at it's intended market, and I don't feel AS is intending for the detailers market as such. I already suggested in another thread/post that the valeting outfits will have a one stop place to pick up some hard wax to offer as a service extra. We have already seen the car wash outfits, they would not exist if the majority of customers didn't want there dirty car cleaned, there is not a mass market for a 2 bucket ultra careful wash with exotic products, the customers that do want that will visit PD or seek out a local premium detailer.
> As for ASCG being poor, I have to disagree, I would not imagine I am the best or most lucky with products but having now used ASCG as it has been intended to be used likewise MER, the lines can hold there head up high against their respective competitors.
> Sooner or later I will take the plunge and get some LP or LPL or some other PWC but for the extra outlay for me 'it better' outclass the likes of SRP or simoniz maxwax polish , unless someone would be kind enough to tell me now


Send me your details and il send you some good stuff to try


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

james b said:


> Not true in sales packaging matters ALOT, that packaging has pretty much put me off full stop, its pi$$ poor,


Why is it poor? Its simple and clean. It states there is wax inside the tub and its made by Autosmart. Does it really have to have a picture of a cartoon bird on it before you will use it? (no offence Dodo just used yours as an example).



james b said:


> Look at Zymol, it sell cos its classy and when you get your wood box, then a silk bag followed by a classy badged up pot out you already like the product before putting it on your car.


Can you buy Zymol in a wooden box for around 40 quid? AFAIK Zymol Carbon and Creame come in a clear plastic tub with the words..... you guessed it Zymol on the front and not much else.



james b said:


> but a little more effort with the label design wont cost much more, and no more to print. its lost on me im afraid.


I dont see what the problem is with the label to be honest. As stated above it does not have anything less or more on it than a tub of Zymol at the same price.



james b said:


> Dam my range im working on now, its packaging would blow that in to the weeds and i did not have a big budget.


Good luck with your range :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jamesmut said:


> No its not just waxes or polishes - it just seems to me that these products seem to suffer more from that subjective point of view. One person will say product 'x' gives a 'wet look' finish and the next person along will disagree entirely. Neither person is wrong or right, we just all see things differently!!
> 
> Some people may dismiss it before even seeing the product and that is entirely up to the individual to decide. I'm also sure that just as many will try it over the coming weeks and it will be interesting to see the various opinions of those people.


Aye but it is the intended market, suppose Joe Bloggs has a car and he is intending to sell, mr jones his neighbour also is selling his car,one decides to pay the £30-£50 and take it to a valeter who happens to use autosmart, the other takes it to the pub car park wash pays a tenner gets the car washed and vac'd.
All other thigs being equal it is likely the valeted car may well sell more easily than the one that has just had the quick once over or the valeted car may be able to attract a higher price.

Why for instance has dodo introduced a wheel cleaner? After all reading the forum, they are wasting their time as 'everybody knows' it's bilberry way or the highway, do consumers not have a choice nowadays? When I started I was happily using AG BSC to wash my car, the talk of megs nxt after a while tempted me to try, what a big waste of money that turned out to be, never met any of the marketing blurb to justify the cost, is it the water in Bham? I don't think so, I use the same water for other shampoo's with equal and more often greater success.
I did start a thread a while back requesting folk post pics of their cars wearing mid price waxes, other than S2Kpaul's red car using FK2685 , most of the £20 waxes just have a glassy shine, the mid range waxes do offer a jetting factor that synthetics do not seem to achieve (hold on that is what ASCG promises too) , I suspect less synthetic and more wax proportions is what leads that jetting factor that is often seen in the pro finishes demonstrated .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Send me your details and il send you some good stuff to try


I will take you up on the offer, I don't think mfrs will have to fear the AS wax, as most of the discussion is only based on what some idiot seller claimed on ebay, not AS themself and I doubt the traders here will be pushing it in favour of their current lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Why is it poor? Its simple and clean. It states there is wax inside the tub and its made by Autosmart. Does it really have to have a picture of a cartoon bird on it before you will use it? (no offence Dodo just used yours as an example).
> 
> Can you buy Zymol in a wooden box for around 40 quid? AFAIK Zymol Carbon and Creame come in a clear plastic tub with the words..... you guessed it Zymol on the front and not much else.
> 
> ...


bring's back memory's :lol::lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> bring's back memory's :lol::lol:


What? If it doesnt smell like fruit then its no good? LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> What? If it doesnt smell like fruit then its no good? LOL


:lol:


----------



## Umbongo (Oct 16, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I was disappointed with the packaging at first


If that was your first impression why would the first impression of a potential customer be any different ?

It makes what should be a 'premium' product look cheap & nasty - if someone has sat down at AS and decided 'you know what that looks good' - oh dear.

Maybe it's just a sample or something and it will be different when launched ?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Umbongo said:


> If that was your first impression why would the first impression of a potential customer be any different ?
> 
> It makes what should be a 'premium' product look cheap & nasty - if someone has sat down at AS and decided 'you know what that looks good' - oh dear.
> 
> Maybe it's just a sample or something and it will be different when launched ?


if you look at most of there range its simple some may say tacky but it does not stop it from being some of the best tackle out there.what you after remember autosmart is trade based and not retail.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Umbongo said:


> If that was your first impression why would the first impression of a potential customer be any different ?
> 
> It makes what should be a 'premium' product look cheap & nasty - if someone has sat down at AS and decided 'you know what that looks good' - oh dear.
> 
> Maybe it's just a sample or something and it will be different when launched ?


The reason i was disappointed was because i was looking at it from the home user point of view. In the real world its going to be aimed more at the trade and so needs to be kept simple and thats what it is.

A wooden box or silk bag and nice fancy coloured pot is nice for a home user/enthusiast but the average car dealership are more interested in 2 things,the price and how the product performs.

Also the e-bay pic that i saw at first looks messed about with but in James pic it looks more natural and looks much better.

At the end of the day its whats inside that counts.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Why is it poor? Its simple and clean. It states there is wax inside the tub and its made by Autosmart. Does it really have to have a picture of a cartoon bird on it before you will use it? (no offence Dodo just used yours as an example).
> 
> Can you buy Zymol in a wooden box for around 40 quid? AFAIK Zymol Carbon and Creame come in a clear plastic tub with the words..... you guessed it Zymol on the front and not much else.
> 
> ...


Im not going to answer each and every silly comment you have made there, il leave you to look back over it and what i said i figure it out for your self;

It matters ALOT what the packaging is like for retail its a huge factor, no you wont get the wood box for 40 quid with zymol.

What i was trying to get across to you a product needs to be visually attractive and that aint, i said and stand by the fact a little bit of decent design (and maybe thinking of a decent name) would not have cost much more and would have made a huge difference.

IF that product is aimed at the current market Auto Smart aim at Valeters they wont use this as standard, they will most likely have it as an optional extra, and when your trying to up sell it works with a nice looking product, ("you can have this wax applied for XX extra and these are the advantages X X & X" if the pot looks nice it helps trust me, id be embarrassed to show that to a client.

Now go look what Auto Glym done with there HD wax  Thats good packaging and the look name (names a bit of a buzz word) but at the end of the day it looks appealing.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

james b said:


> Im not going to answer each and every silly comment you have made there, il leave you to look back over it and what i said i figure it out for your self;


Why is it on message boards if somebody doesnt agree they label your comments silly?



james b said:


> It matters ALOT what the packaging is like for retail its a huge factor, no you wont get the wood box for 40 quid with zymol.


But this is not a retail product its a trade product. As you say you dont get a wooden box with 40 quid Zymol so why should you mention it above?



james b said:


> What i was trying to get across to you a product needs to be visually attractive and that aint, i said and stand by the fact a little bit of decent design (and maybe thinking of a decent name) would not have cost much more and would have made a huge difference.


How would it make a huge difference? The pot holds the wax and has no bearing on the products performance. Maybe if it was sat on the shelves in Halfords you might want a fancy design on the pot to attract attention but trust me if that AS wax was in the best designed pot in the world or even a Zymol Vintage container it would not make me more likely to sell it to a car dealer. As ive said elsewhere 95% of car dealers are interested in 2 things-price and product performance they do not care about the packaging.



james b said:


> IF that product is aimed at the current market Auto Smart aim at Valeters they wont use this as standard, they will most likely have it as an optional extra, and when your trying to up sell it works with a nice looking product, ("you can have this wax applied for XX extra and these are the advantages X X & X" if the pot looks nice it helps trust me, id be embarrassed to show that to a client.


So i take it you would be embarrassed to show a low end Zymol as well? After all theres nothing fancy about what Zymol have donw with their pots on the lower end waxes. Even Swissvax low end waxes are nothing to write home about. A black pot with 2 small stickers on?



james b said:


> Now go look what Auto Glym done with there HD wax  Thats good packaging and the look name (names a bit of a buzz word) but at the end of the day it looks appealing.


Other than the name Hi Def Wax i dont see much difference. The pot looks identical but white compared to the AS one which is clear at the top and bottom.

I get the impression you just didnt like the idea of an AS wax from the start. Your first comment in this thread was negative before you had even seen the pot. Surely you should reserve judgement until youve tried the product itself? It might suprise you performance wise?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Surely you should reserve judgement until youve tried the product itself? It might suprise you performance wise?


i think that goes for detailing in general alot of it is word of mouth only takes a couple of people to put something down and spreads like wild fire same as fads back when detailingworld started it was megs 16 and now we have had the zymol zanio swissvax duragloss periods its back with megs 16 again 
yet alot dont try the products but willing to comment

oh and james not getting at you ive met you and think your top bloke and great detailer if not a bit pony lol always wanted to say that waits for slap :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol ^


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i meant always wanted to say the word pony not that i always wanted to call him pony as im not a londoner oh god someone give me a shovel


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

GoodFella33 said:


> i meant always wanted to say the word pony not that i always wanted to call him pony as im not a londoner oh god someone give me a shovel


Hole>Goodfella>Jump

:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh dont you make it worse now ive already gone red enough siting here just had to go on the wii and do some boxing with the misses and she beat me 3 times in a row not haveing a good night


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> oh dont you make it worse now ive already gone red enough siting here j*ust had to go on the wii and do some boxing with the misses and she beat me 3 times in a row not haveing a good night*


seriously I wouldn't have admitted that on a public forum!!!!:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

hahah thats not the half of it i did kickboxing for 3 years she just got lucky 

anyway can we change the subject back on to the WAX whats the carnuba content of it or has that been mentioned :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> hahah thats not the half of it i did kickboxing for 3 years she just got lucky
> 
> anyway can we change the subject back on to the WAX whats the carnuba content of it or has that been mentioned :thumb:


No it hasn't been mentioned. Honest answer - I don't know!! Just that there are 4 types of wax, including carnauba in the finished product.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow ok, iv not even mentioned anything positive or negative about the wax its self, just simply passed judgement on what i have seen so far and thats packaging, its not up to much.

At the end of the day if some thing looks nice it sells better.

@ The Doctor, i think me and you could spin round in circles all day, and to be fair i dont have time for it, At the end of the day its intended market will be valeters (dealers i dont think will show much interest) and the AS guys in there lorrys will be selling it to the end user in that case so i think if it was packaged a bit better it would have more appeal.

@ Good fella, youl get one next time LOL, and your joke was Pony


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

just reserved mine  £25 not too bad :lol: 

getting it friday, if anyone else wants one drop me a PM and i'll send it to you


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Sometimes its not the packaging thats too important. For example, I am a big fan of Valet Pro stuff - it works really well (Citrus Bling, Orange Pre Wash and Artemis wax) but I think some would agree that the packaging is not "snazzy" as such. I agree with others when they say its how the products perform rather than the aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Valet pro are not near as big as Auto Smart, if your that big you can afford to get a designer to sort a label out for you


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ Valet pro are not near as big as Auto Smart, if your that big you can afford to get a designer to sort a label out for you


I think ill trust Autosmarts judgement. After all they are a big company that has grown and grown over the years and now got over 100 franchisees in the UK alone and are the UK's number 1 supplier of vehicle cleaning products to the trade and going from strength to strength in other countrys.

Once your new range has been about for 30 years then maybe we will bow to your superior knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ My new range is not for sale mate its for our customers only so very unlikly you would get any


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ My new range is not for sale mate its for our customers only so very unlikly you would get any


Ouch............. :devil:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

jamesb you offered someone a sample of your good stuff. can i have a bit to try? 

the doctor would love to try some as if you got a bit?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ No offers of samples by us sorry you must be mistaken, its not for resale


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry mate thought you offered some to avanti. my mistake sorry. cant read


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

james b said:


> Send me your details and il send you some good stuff to try


yea sorry about the mix up i thought you said this, sorry james my mistake


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ My new range is not for sale mate its for our customers only so very unlikly you would get any


Damn i was so excited to try 'your' range!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried this yet? Apparently you can wash with TFR and it won't completely strip it. I am going to compare it to auroglym HD as IMHO it is trying to compete with that. 

With regards to the packaging. I want to pay for the product not some ostentations packaging that serves no purpose.

It annoys me when people on here judge products by the packaging and smell. I signed up here because it is an informative resource on how good products are. I couldn't care less how a product smells or if it is stored in a wooden tub in a silk packet.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

completely agree, getting mine 2mos  ^^


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Also with people slagging CG off you try finding a better wax/(whatever you want to call it) for under £10. Especially in the massive tub it comes in. I have had a demo on my car and it wasn't bad, it was what it was a lower end bulk wax used by valters. It isn't a high end detailing product and the price reflects this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

smegal said:


> Also with people slagging CG off you try finding a better wax/(whatever you want to call it) for under £10. Especially in the massive tub it comes in. I have had a demo on my car and it wasn't bad, it was what it was a lower end bulk wax used by valters. It isn't a high end detailing product and the price reflects this.


But CG will make a nice pre wax cleaner for the wax, as it is a polish with a little bit of carnauba in it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I have managed to to get a sample pot of this wax and ive tried it on one front wing.

Intial impressions.

Firstly the packaging is fine once you see the product in the flesh. Infact i quite like it and the name is no nonsense and doesnt make any silly claims as some manufacturers choose to do with theirs. Unscrew the lid and theres a seperate lift of lid which ensures a good seal.

Colour of the wax is kind of yellowish.

Smells nice without being over powering in use. Not sure of the smell,kind of like vanilla/toffee and a hint of coconut all in one? 

The wax itself is a hard wax.

Anyway on to application. I actually put it on quite thick by accident. With it being a hard wax i rubbed the sponge over it a bit too much but anyway it went on really easily and spread nicely. AS recommend 15 mins before buffing off. I used a MF cloth and i was really suprised how easy it was to come off. I expected it may be a pain due to me overloading the sponge but i can honestly say its one of the easiest paste waxes ive ever used to apply and remove. Id expect you could leave it for hours and it would still come off with ease.

My intial thoughts on looks are it made the paint look really smooth and seemed to add to the colour nicely. It seemed to add gloss and wetness at just the right balance but i need to do the full car first before i can give a proper opinion on looks but first impressions where very good. 

Water beading is typical of this kind of product. Nice small/tall round beads as you would expect.

Will try to get some pics over the weekend if i get chance :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Great to see someone who has tried it. Do you have any TFR or more aggressive cleaner like G101 that you could try on it. (I understand if you don't want to do this to your paint). The main selling point that got me attracted is its alleged resistance to cleaning products.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i got told about this by my rep a couple of weeks ago,

i've not seen or tried it yet so won't say anything good or bad but i will defonatly be waiting for a reveiw from members on here before i pay that much for a wax from autosmart, 

but i was also the same when hd wax came out,


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

smegal said:


> Great to see someone who has tried it. Do you have any TFR or more aggressive cleaner like G101 that you could try on it. (I understand if you don't want to do this to your paint). The main selling point that got me attracted is its alleged resistance to cleaning products.


I tried it on a little patch on the truck cab this afternoon because i couldnt wait. Got back to the yard and washed the truck in a strong mix of Actimousse Plus which is a foaming TFR. I dont like doing much brushing so the Actimousse is mixed really strong and it didnt touch the wax where id applied it. When i rinsed it off the water sheeted straight off on the waxed area and hung around on the unwaxed bits :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll certainly be investing in a pot to try, would be good to try another wax to replace my low end "go to" Collinite default. I have most the AS range so why not add to it :lol:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Once I have machine polished my bonnet I will see if my local dealer will open/use an open pot to put a stripe on my bonnet so I can test it side by side to autoglyms HD wax.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think people will be suprised once they try it. It feels like one of the more expensive waxes in use.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any chance of a group buy?>.....................


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

it would be easier to get it from your local rep, no delivery costs that way and it's not really fair on them as they buy exclusivity to 'their' area.
I got quoted £25 for a tub, is this about right?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

from http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139463



jamesmut said:


> Yes very easy on/off. glassy/wet look finish - tried to take some pics but didn't come out great but that's more to my inability to take a decent picture!:lol:





jamesmut said:


> gratuitous beading pic!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-AUTOSMART...arParts_SM?hash=item439ace8e14#ht_5339wt_1603


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive got some, got it for £25 aswell.

easy on, easy off. looks pretty good (inside a garage), i put it over the top of AS platinum

not taken the car outside yet, so not sure on beading :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> ive got some, got it for £25 aswell.
> 
> easy on, easy off. looks pretty good (inside a garage), i put it over the top of AS platinum
> 
> not taken the car outside yet, so not sure on beading :lol:


any reason for putting over top of platinum ian.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the car needed a polish? :lol:


----------

